# The Dot is on sale $39.99 ($10.00 off)



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just saw this in an email from Bed Bath & Beyond, so I checked Amazon's site and it's also on sale there. I don't know how long this will go on:

https://smile.amazon.com/ref=nav_logo

(top of home page)

I don't think I need one, considering that I have the Echo and Tap in a small apartment.

_Edited to add link directly to the sale Dot_

 
Echo Dot (2nd Generation) - Black


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tempting...but I don't see enough difference from the original Dot to tempt me....

Betsy


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Missed this!! My daughter wanted one.


----------



## Gary_Berg (Sep 8, 2012)

The refurbished Dot is $38 with a full warranty.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------

